# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung >  Wiedersehen mit Ayutthaya

## Siamfan

Nach fast 30 Jahren, fast nichts wiedererkannt.

Ausser den Ruinen:









Wir sind mit dem eigenen Auto gefahren. Aber die Stadt musste ich mir nicht geben und wir haben einen netten jungen Mann mit seinem Taxi kennengelernt.

Das neue Ayutthaya war fur mich voll enttaeuschend.

Ich mag keine Menschenzoos und als ich hier einen Parkplatz mit >200 Reisebussen gesehen hatte (nur fuer die Mittagspause), hatte ich keinen Hunger mehr.

Irgendwie hatte die ganze Familie keinen Bock auf diese Abfertigung.
 Ich habe vorgeschlagen, wir fahren 50km zurueck Richtung Sueden, da hatte ich einen Hamburgerladen gesehen, und das wurde begeistert und einstimmig angenommen.

Aber die Ruinen hatten was!

----------


## Siamfan

Zum Thema Menschenzoo:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/V%C3%B6lkerschau

Auch wenn viele Erwachsene es toll finden, wenn sie sich da zur Schau stellen koennen und auch noch Geld dafuer bekommen, "mein" TH ist das nicht mehr.

Egal wie, die Kinder haben da nichts zu suchen. Die gehoeren in die Schule , auch die kinder der Bergvoelker, Seezigeuner, Wanderarbeiter, ...

Auch wenn TH kaum gute Schulen hat, ist das kein Grund und keine Berechtigung Kinder in den MenschenShows einzusetzen!  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Nochmal ein paar Anmerkungen zu den Zerstoerungen.
 Das habe ich in mehreren Laendern beobachtet , die wahren Zerstoerer sind nicht die feindlichen Soldaten, die pluendern, aber nehmen sich nicht die Zeit gebaeude zu zerstoeren!


Diese Mauern wurden von den Nachbarn "zerstoert" und die Steine dazu benutzt, in der Naehe neue Wohnhaeuser aufzubauen.

An die Heiligtuemer haben sie sich nicht herangetraut.

Das uebernahmen die:


DAS sind meiner Ansicht nach Tiere, die von den Franzosen eingeschleppt wurden (Brieftauben), vielleicht auch schon von den Chinesen!?


Sie brauchen etwas laenger, aber sie schaffen alles.

Genauso, wie ich auch Hunde liebe, habe ich auch nichts gegen Tauben, man darf sie nur ganz einfach nicht fuettern.

Da man damit aber Karma fuer das naechste Leben erwerben kann, wird das wohl nie aufhoeren!!?

----------


## Siamfan



----------


## Siamfan

Und dann kam das Schild:


Parkgebuehren kommen sicher auch bald!

Und es gibt nirgends eine Sicherheit dafuer, das Geld kommt tatsaechlich beim Staat an. :: 

Sicher muessen wir bald auch noch fuer das Fotografieren bezahlen.

----------


## Siamfan



----------


## Siamfan



----------


## Siamfan



----------


## Siamfan



----------


## Siamfan



----------


## Siamfan

Hochwasserschutzmauer

----------


## schiene

Wir waren im Mai 2018 das letzte x in Ayutthaya und uns hats gefallen...




Ab hier mieteten wir uns ein TukTuk mit einem Führer welcher uns rumfuhr und alles Nennen-und Sehenswerte zeigte.
2 Std.sollten 400 Baht kosten was wir auch akzeptierten.









Auch wenn es noch relativ früh am Morgen war,war es schon sehr warm und der
Fahrtwind im TukTuk brachte immer etwas angenehme Abkühlung
zw.den verschiedenen Zielen.

----------


## schiene

Ein weiteres Ziel war dieser eher einem vergnügngspark anmutenden chin.Tempel
mit unzähligen Figuren aus alter und neuer Zeit,einigen Verkaufsständen für
"Wundermittel" und anderem.Oft sah man Figuren  welche sich elektronisch gesteuert
bewegten wie auf den  beiden Bildern Nr.3 und 4
Das alles wirkte auf mich sehr kitschig war aber noch so vielen "alten Steinen" eineAbwechslung

----------


## schiene

Dann ging es weiter zu einer anderen Anlahe....
Einige Thais besuchten die Anlagen in ihrer alten traditionellen Kleidung was ich sehr schön fand.
Wir mögen keinen Zeitdruck und daher vereinbarten wir mit dem Fahrer für jede weitere 1/2 Sunde
50 Baht zu zahlene was er auch annahm.

 dieses Motiv kennt wohl jeder.....











nach etwas über 3 Stunden fuhren wir zurück zum Parkplatz wo wir noch
bisschen durch die Verkaufsstände liefen etwas aßen und dann noch weiter zum  Wat Yai Chainongkhon furen
welcher nicht weit von unserem Hotel liegt

----------


## schiene

Nachdem wir uns gestärkt hatten fuhren wir Richtung Hotel zurück und machten
noch einen Stop am sehenswerten Wat Yai Chainongkhon

----------


## Enrico

Sehr schön und danke  ::

----------


## schorschilia

Ayutthaya ist immer eine Reise wert. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass es inzwischen viele Hotels gibt, wo man aus dem Hotelzimmer direkt auf die Tempelanlagen sieht. Das hätte schon etwas. 
z.B. https://www.tripadvisor.ch/Hotel_Review-g303897-d1552069-Reviews-IuDia-Ayutthaya_Ayutthaya_Province.html#/media/1552069/152015577 :Zunge rausstrecken: /?albumid=101&type=0&category=101

----------

